# Need healing vibes for Jimbo.



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 5, 2011)

My big horse, Jimbo, who i've had for 5 years is seriously ill 

He's more than a horse, he's my best friend, my partner. I nearly lost him last November. I don't think I could bare going through all that again. 

He can't control his back end and the vet has put it down to a neurological problem. 
They've said if he goes down in the field he could well end up not being able to get back up. 

Currently they are running tests and sending bloods off to labs everywhere to try and find out what it is thats causing this, they have a list so far.
Spinal arthritis,
Trauma,
Getting cast (stuck on his back) in the field whilst rolling
or A virus.

He's unrideable for now. If its a virus and is treatable, providing he responds well to treatment he could be rideable again and go back to his old self.
If it's something else he could be unrideable but could live a fairly long life with treatment and be painfree and happy.

Please cross all your fingers and toes for him. I get results on wednesday but for now we have to hope he improves and doesn't deter-rate.


----------



## dmarcus (Sep 5, 2011)

I hope everything works out for you and Jimbo....


----------



## AnthonyC (Sep 5, 2011)

Good luck with Jimbo! I'll keep him in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## jackrat (Sep 5, 2011)

Hope everything comes out alright.


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Positive, healing energy sent Jimbo's way... I am so sorry about his sudden illness.


----------



## chase thorn (Sep 5, 2011)

best wishes for jimbo! im very sorry i know he will be fine :]


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 5, 2011)

So sorry to hear stephanie get well soon jimbo! xx 
In my thought and prayers!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 5, 2011)

Thank you everyone.


----------



## tyler0912 (Sep 5, 2011)

Welcome stephanie ! :/


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Sep 6, 2011)

Here's a prayer for Jimbo and a strong cure!


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 7, 2011)

Any news on Jimbo? What happened to him last time? Any chance it is related?


----------



## blanco1982 (Sep 7, 2011)

I'll keep Jimbo in my prayers, sorry to hear this.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 8, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Any news on Jimbo? What happened to him last time? Any chance it is related?



No, the vet has ruled out all chance of it being related. As what he is suffering from now shouldn't have taken nearly a year to surface.

Currently waiting on blood results but the vet has put him on bute as he is showing lots of signs of pain. He's very wobbly bless him. 
We are all leaning towards it being spinal arthritis 
But without the results it is so hard to tell. 

Thank you for all the kind messages.
I think your healing vibes are working as he seems a bit better.
He's still wobbly and clearly in pain but he's not as bad as he was. Seems much brighter in himself too


----------



## ALDABRAMAN (Sep 8, 2011)

We wish the best.


----------



## Jacqui (Sep 8, 2011)

Darn sounds like with his current pain level, if it is arthritis, you will have to make the hard choice to put him down.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 8, 2011)

Jacqui said:


> Darn sounds like with his current pain level, if it is arthritis, you will have to make the hard choice to put him down.



Yea, it's a possibility that might happen.

We might be able to give him steroids and painkillers though, and there are treatments which could possibly give him a few years pain free living before he has to go. 

I'm trying not to think to much till I find out from the vet what is actually wrong.
I'm not sleeping and really not coping as it is 

This horse means so much to me. Like i said he's not a horse he's my best friend and irreplaceable.
The bond between me and him is just.. well most people are amazed by it. It's like we always know what each other are thinking.
When he nearly died last year he was in the hospital and i was on holiday. I rushed straight down as soon as i knew (from one side of the uk to the other, took 6 hours!).
The vets really thought he was going to die but as soon as he saw me it was like he got this sudden urge to fight and hold on. The vets said he would have died if i hadn't shown up when i did. They were all amazed at our bond.

He use to wait at his stable door for me, and as soon as he heard the car or my voice start nickering. The vets use to always say that it was clear how much love there was between me and him.

I should stop thinking about it now, it's making me cry again at the thought of loosing him 

We'll get through this, i hope.


----------



## flkustom (Sep 8, 2011)

sorry to hear about your guy. I have owned horses all of my life and currently have 2 that I have raised from the time they hit the ground (they are 14 and 9 now) 

when my mare was 6 she foaled her first son and became lame in her back end, this was devastating as she was not only a family member but was an outstanding rodeo horse. 

It took years of water therapy, massage therapy and different medications before she was able to even walk without limping. She never was able to rodeo again but she was able to live without pain and that's what mattered, she is now a happy healthy backyard horse 


don't give up hope on your guy, there is so much out there now for horses with arthritis and other problems. He may never been a riding horse again but he can live out his life with ease

keep your head up!


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Sep 8, 2011)

Thank you 
I've owned them since I was 5. They are my whole life.

I'm so glad to hear about your mare, it makes me feel more positive about Jimbo. 
To be honest I don't care whether he can be ridden again as long as he can stay with me for a few years longer.


----------



## FranklinTturtle (Sep 8, 2011)

I hope with a good pain management they can make him more comfortable and he can be around for many years. I had to put my girl Pearl (she was my little black horse) down in April. so I know your pain.


----------

